# Воспаление седалищного нерва?



## Olga0109 (27 Янв 2015)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи и форумчане! Прошу помочь мне, так как за 5,5 лет скитаний по разным врачам мне так и не смогли поставить диагноз и оказать профессиональную помощь. Дело в том, что после тяжелых родов у меня стали сильно болеть ноги, спина и где-то внутри в заднем проходе (иногда даже больно садиться, так как резкая стреляющая боль). Я была у сосудистого хирурга, который выписал кучу мазей и таблетки, поставив синдром усталых ног. Лечение не помогло. Была у проктолога с болью в заднем проходе, которая очень сильно влияет на качество секса, но врач ничего не обнаружил, хотя во время проведения колоноскопии я испытывала ужасную боль. В итоге я дошла до невролога, сделала мрт и стимуляционную миографию. В итоге невролог с моей больницы и невролог в платной клинике поставили мне одинаковый диагноз - полинейропатия. Врач с поликлиники сказала, что это не лечиться, смертельно и предложила приходить каждые полгода для отслеживания динамики. Третий врач опровергла этот диагноз и начала лечить голову. Мои боли так и остались со мной.
Симптомы: боль сильнее всего чувствуется в правой ноге, все начинается с передней поверхности бедра и постепенно начинает распространятся по ягодице и всей ноге, но в бедре она остается наиболее сильной. Позже начинает болеть вторая нога. При этом я чувствую напряжение в спине и есть болевые точки на уровне поясницы. После вторых родов 7 месяцев назад, прошедших путем кесарева сечения, все оставалось на прежнем уровне, но буквально месяц назад ко всем болям присоединилась тянущая, режущая и стреляющая боль на входе во влагалище. По гинекологии все отлично. Никакие обезболивающие мне не помогают. Согревающие мази, наносимые на поясницу, лишь слегка могут облегчить боль в ногах. Боль присутствует всегда в течение 5,5 лет, то усиливаясь, то слегка утихая. Я подозреваю воспаление седалищного нерва. Поможет ли мне медикаментозная блокада? Я хочу хотя бы снять боль в заднем проходе и во влагалище.


----------



## Г еорги й (27 Янв 2015)

Ольга, Вы сдавали кровь на вирусы герпеса и ВЭБ?
Вбейте в здешнем поисковике слово "герпес", почитайте.


----------



## Olga0109 (27 Янв 2015)

Г еорги й написал(а):


> Ольга, Вы сдавали кровь на вирусы герпеса и ВЭБ?
> Вбейте в здешнем поисковике слово "герпес", почитайте.


На герпес я сдавала анализы, так как во время беременности это обязательно, герпеса нет и никогда им не страдала, а вот ВЭБ не сдавала и впервые о таком слышу.

Забыла добавить, что боль усиливается когда нервничаю.


----------



## La murr (28 Янв 2015)

Olga0109 написал(а):


> ...а вот ВЭБ не сдавала и впервые о таком слышу


Имеется в виду вирус Эпштейна-Барр.
*
Olga0109*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/

Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Olga0109 (13 Фев 2017)

Добрый день. Прошло много времени с момента моего обращения, генитальный герпес дал о себе знать высыпаниями. Теперь точно могу сказать, что он поразил седалищный нерв. Лечение Валтрексом и противорецидивный курс прошла. Затем пила Конвалис, Сирдалуд, уколы Диклофинака и Комбилипена. Боли остались и периодически обостряются. В момент высыпаний левая нога болела так сильно, что я не могла ходить.


----------



## abelar (14 Фев 2017)

Вирус Эпштейна-Барра теперь относят к герпетоподобной инфекции. Который ею и был. Всегда.
В Вашем случае маловероятно, что он поразил седалищный нерв. Чаще он вызывает ганглионит. С поражением корешка, который (аксон которого) входит в состав седалищного.
Лечить герпес Валтрексом - прошлый век.
Истинными гуру в лечении герпетической инфекции являются гинекологи в ЖК, а даже не инфекционисты.
Хитрость лечения герпеса не только в подборе препаратов, а в правильном их применении.
Очень важно, чтобы препараты не входили в 70% (данные по Питеру) липовых и поддельных.
И тогда будет успех.
Главное, теперь Вы знаете, что операцию делать не надо.
Также НЕ надо: греть, массировать, растирать, мазать, бассейн, ЛФК, иголки-пиявки... В общем, нельзя всего того, что нельзя или глупо делать при инфекции.


----------



## Olga0109 (14 Фев 2017)

@abelar, огромное спасибо за ответ! Можете что-нибудь посоветовать? Наши врачи пичкают меня Ацикловиром, Валтрексом и тому подобным. Они не слышат меня совсем, каждый говорит свое, что им удобнее. С какой стороны хотя бы подходить к решению проблемы?


----------



## abelar (14 Фев 2017)

Нужно определиться с приоритетом проблемы. И искать специалиста, исходя из этого.
Для начала сдать ПЦР, ИФА на герпес зостер, цитомегаловирус, ВЭБ.
Затем обратиться к врачу инфекционисту, иммунологу, гинекологу с этими результатами.
В и-нете поискать по тегу "лечение герпеса" в Вашем регионе.
В качестве намека: Препараты для лечения ВПЧ (папиломавирус) - на ура берут герпес.
Их есть у гинекологов...


----------



## Olga0109 (14 Фев 2017)

@abelar, Огромное спасибо! Буду действовать!


----------



## doclega (16 Апр 2017)

Латеральный стеноз, надо же, "чудеса - чудесатые". 
А спондилоартоз бывает при таких остеофитах и сколько в норме должно быть фораменальное пространство?


----------



## Olga0109 (24 Окт 2018)

@doclega, здравствуйте. Подскажите, что вы имели ввиду? Ошибка в исследовании? Проблема боли так и не найдена(


----------



## ОльгаО1608 (4 Дек 2018)

@Olga0109, подскажите как у вас самочувствие? Два месяца мучаюсь такими же болями. Не разрешилось ситуация?


----------



## горошек (4 Дек 2018)

@Olga0109, теперь уже и  мне интересно. Это всё же герпес был или нет? Я так, понимаю, что теперь его виновником не считаете, раз причина боли не найдена. У меня тоже похожая ситуация.


----------



## Olga0109 (12 Дек 2018)

ОльгаО1608 написал(а):


> @Olga0109, подскажите как у вас самочувствие? Два месяца мучаюсь такими же болями. Не разрешилось ситуация?


Разрешилась. 10 лет мучений и поиска причины окончены, диагноз - радикулопатия правой ноги, радикулоишалгия по левой ноге, полинейропатия. Простыми словами жто корешковый синдром. Повреждено множество нервов, зажаты артерии, плохо поступает кровь, отчего возникали судороги. Лечение получу только завтра, пока занимаюсь ЛФК под наблюдением врачей. Нарушения и диагноз помогло выявить энмг. Делал профессионал и сомнений больше нет.


горошек написал(а):


> @Olga0109, теперь уже и  мне интересно. Это всё же герпес был или нет? Я так, понимаю, что теперь его виновником не считаете, раз причина боли не найдена. У меня тоже похожая ситуация.


Это корешковый синдром. Поражение большого количества нервов.


----------



## Александр_100 (12 Дек 2018)

@Olga0109, А какое лечение кроме ЛФК вам назначили?


----------



## Александр_86 (12 Дек 2018)

Olga0109 написал(а):


> Разрешилась. 10 лет мучений и поиска причины окончены, диагноз - радикулопатия правой ноги, радикулоишалгия по левой ноге, полинейропатия. Простыми словами жто корешковый синдром. Повреждено множество нервов, зажаты артерии, плохо поступает кровь, отчего возникали судороги. Лечение получу только завтра, пока занимаюсь ЛФК под наблюдением врачей. Нарушения и диагноз помогло выявить энмг. Делал профессионал и сомнений больше нет.
> 
> Это корешковый синдром. Поражение большого количества нервов.


И чем вызван этот "корешковый" синдром, инфекцией, герпесом?


----------

